# Nobody's excited for baseball???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Slow day, thought I'd swing by AAAC and see if there was any lively discussion surrounding baseball...but I couldnt find a thread for this season...

It's been a loooooooong offseason for us Dodgers fans (seriously...when did the Giants become baseball's version of the Pats??? Give it a rest people, you're gonna break an axle on that bandwaggon if you pile any more on...lol...). Hopefully our pitching will be more together this year than last so we can keep things competitve out West (I think this is gonna be Kershaw's BIG year)...

So who does everybody like this season???


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It's still too cold here to think about baseball!!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

yawn
Baseball is too boring for me. Maybe a talk about why it must be watched and discussed would insure a sound night's sleep.
Sorry to be negative but I never understood this fetish.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I kind of ignore baseball for the first 20-30 games, until some competition starts shaping up in the standings.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Heavy sigh!!! Opening day...it rained...the Cubbies lost. Quoting Stephen King from his book, Dream Catcher, "SSDD!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Love baseball, it's by far the best sport you colonials invented, once we'd shown you how  I've followed baseball since the mid-80s. 

I watched an opening day match on ESPN last night. Luckily I could see my fav team the Red Sox. They took on the Rangers. Also saw highlights of a few other games.


Worst moment of the game when the Sox brought in the reserve lefty to pitch to a left batter & he threw 4 balls in a row. Manager up to the mound & those were the only 4 pitches he pitched in that match! 

I love the obvious strategy of baseball, who pitches to who, who they walk, what pitches are pitched, how the field is set, just as is done in cricket due to the type of batter.
No such strategy is so easily detectable to the viewer in the other 3 US sports.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I played my first organized baseball game in 1957; first baseball, then fast pitch softball, and finally slow pitch softball until 1996 when my wife ordered me to stop because I was starting to get hurt too often.

From the mid-50's until the late 70's I was a die hard Yankees fan. As a kid I had baseball cards on almost everyone who had ever been a Yankee. My heros were guys named Ford, Mantle, Maris, Berra, and so on. As an adult I remember sitting in front of the TV completely mesmerized by the classic batter/pitcher duel between Reggie Jackson and Bob Welch in the ninth inning of game two of the '76 World Series between the Yankees and Dodgers.

During the 80's and early 90's I became an Atlanta Braves fan, probably due to the fact that Ted Turner put all of their games on this newfangled cable television.

Then came the 1994 baseball strike. I can't explain it but I lost my interest in MLB with the strike and never got it back. I don't even remember who won the World Series last year. I still love college baseball and find time to attend local games, not to mention that I know that Vanderbilt is ranked #1 in the country presently; but the interest in MLB is long gone.

Cruiser


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big MLB fan - Cardinals are obviously my team - but we lost last night so I'm not too excited today. Great thing about baseball - always a chance to redeem yourself the next day.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I've heard of baseball, can't say I'm excited about it though.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike, do they play baseball over there in Obur Mongyol? I know Nippon and Zhongguo have got professional leagues.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeDT said:


> I've heard of baseball, can't say I'm excited about it though.


Same here.
Gurdon


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Mike, do they play baseball over there in Obur Mongyol?


If there is, I've never seen it.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> I know Nippon and *Zhongguo* have got professional leagues.


TBH I didn't even know there was any professional baseball in the PRC(not sure about Taiwan ROC). Again if there is, I've never seen it on CCTV. In fact the only time I've ever come across any inkling of professional baseball here, was a MLB merchandise shop in Beijing. I've never seen baseball been played in schools or colleges either. Now basketball in China is another matter completely, that is everywhere, as is football(soccer).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mikey78 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to say (in danger of sounding arrogant, especially since I am new to this forum), that there are far more interesting sports than baseball. Soccer, for example. Way manlier, classier sport!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Mikey78 said:


> I have to say (in danger of sounding arrogant, especially since I am new to this forum), that there are far more interesting sports than baseball. Soccer, for example. Way manlier, classier sport!


I agree. I'd rather watch either than American football.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mikey78 said:


> I have to say (in danger of sounding arrogant, especially since I am new to this forum), that there are far more interesting sports than baseball. Soccer, for example. Way manlier, classier sport!


Yes but this thread isn't about other sports nor is it a discussion about sports in general, it's about baseball. So if you don't want to discuss baseball fair enough.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Excited? I'm a Mets fan, so all I can hope for is that they have a decent year on the field and don't get bankrupted by the Madoff scandal.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

The Cubs have exhausted me, emotionally. I don't know how many seasons I have left in me...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

KenR said:


> Excited? I'm a Mets fan, so all I can hope for is that they have a decent year on the field and don't get bankrupted by the Madoff scandal.


Heh, you're going to have a LONGGGGGG year with the Phils!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> The Cubs have exhausted me, emotionally. I don't know how many seasons I have left in me...


Indeed Sir, I feel your pain but they are consistent!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> The Cubs have exhausted me, emotionally. I don't know how many seasons I have left in me...


Me too. The Cubs will always have a special place in my heart, but the years of disappointment and futility have turned me into a barely-casual fan. I might spend a minute or two a day checking box scores, headlines and a highlight or two on TV...but little more. The have worn me out over the years.

Of course, whenever I'm in Chicago, I go out of my way to see games at Wrigley! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

It was great to see the Cubbies make their first trip to Fenway since the 1918 world series this weekend. As a Sox fan I always love watching Wakefield pitch so Sunday was a great night.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking forward to the Dodgers getting a real owner who will run off the riff raff.


----------



## Malagueno (May 25, 2011)

Orsini said:


> I am looking forward to the Dodgers getting a real owner who will run off the riff raff.


It looks like the family of that poor man that was senselessly beaten outside the Dodger game is suing the organization. If only some longterm changes could also come of it.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Malagueno said:


> It looks like the family of that poor man that was senselessly beaten outside the Dodger game is suing the organization. If only some longterm changes could also come of it.


Yes, I had been waiting for that. There might not be much left of the Dodgers when this is over.

They need to get rid of this McCourt character and I don't care how they do it.


----------

